# Degu Food...



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Asking for a friend they got four degus today there not sure what fresh food they can have to help there diet. 

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Degus really shouldn't be given much fresh food a good diet of degu complete diet or chin pellets and fresh hay, mine get the occasional dried carrot.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok thanks i didnt know if they need any fresh veg or anything just anything to add. Yes they have a dry mix all done before they bought them. They just couldn't find information on other food. They have guinea pigs so they thought the degus may also need a fresh supply of other food.

Will let them know there is no need to buy many fresh food. : victory:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think anything from the cabbage family is appropriate either - but I'm not absolutely certain.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

*Vegetables* 


Broccoli 
Carrot 
Tomato 
Cucumber 
Cauliflower 
Lettuce 
Sweet potato (make sure you remove the skin first as it is extremely toxic to them) 
Radishes 
Brussel Sprouts 
Green Beans, 
Spring Onions (scallions) 
Fresh Peas 
Cabbage (white and savoy) 
Pepper 
Butternut Squash 
Leek 
Mangetout 
Pumpkin 
Courgette 
Runner beans 
Suger snap peas 


*Herbs* 


Parsley 
Basil 
Chives 
Corriander 
Mint

*Fruits *(No more then 1tsp and no more then once per month though!):
Apple 
Honeydew Melon 
Strawberry 

*Other:*
dry pasta
alfalfa biscuits 
dried peas
Dried rosehip


: victory:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

also tell them if they do add fresh food then to do it very carefully/slowly into their diet as a lot of green foods can cause diahorrea in goos and that can quickly become a problem for them - rose petals are good for them also - they love them - obv make sure no pesticides are on them!!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

degus i believe should not have anything sugary, as they are prone to diabetes/have some problem like that. sorry not entirely sure, but investigate that.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

animal addict said:


> also tell them if they do add fresh food then to do it very carefully/slowly into their diet as a lot of green foods can cause diahorrea in goos and that can quickly become a problem for them - rose petals are good for them also - they love them - obv make sure no pesticides are on them!!


Oooooh rose petals are great! We used to have our degu stand up, balance a rose petal on his head/nose then after about 15 seconds we would click and he would throw it off and eat it. :lol2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

lizardloverrach said:


> degus i believe should not have anything sugary, as they are prone to diabetes/have some problem like that. sorry not entirely sure, but investigate that.


nope your exactly right - they are highly prone to diabetes and hence things like apple should only be given once a month and in fingernail size cubes.

They can also have monkey nuts - but again - one once a month which is a shame as they love getting the nuts out of the shells

this is a great site for treats as it tells you whats degu friendly:
CHINCHILLAS 2 SHOP


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

animal addict said:


> nope your exactly right - they are highly prone to diabetes and hence things like apple should only be given once a month and in fingernail size cubes.
> 
> They can also have monkey nuts - but again - one once a month which is a shame as they love getting the nuts out of the shells
> 
> ...


 oh good im glad i put it now! i always remember being told they were prone to it because im diabetic myself! thought i was going to look like a dumbass then:lol2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Oooooh rose petals are great! We used to have our degu stand up, balance a rose petal on his head/nose then after about 15 seconds we would click and he would throw it off and eat it. :lol2:


Oh WOW!!!! thats incredible - my 2 are far too greedy to be able to do anything like that with them :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

animal addict said:


> Oh WOW!!!! thats incredible - my 2 are far too greedy to be able to do anything like that with them :lol2:


Clicker and sign training works wonders lol.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info i will send it in a email to her.


----------

